
It’s Time to Reinvent Democracy - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2013/11/06/its-time-to-reinvent-democracy/
======
r2b2
To fix democracy we need to decrease divisiveness / polarization / party
orthodoxy, and increase collaboration / independent thought.

Steps that reduce the 2-party power, and increase individual power (Ex.
widespread ranked choice / runoff voting) would have major benefits.

------
llimos
The big and obvious problem with any variation of this approach is always
going to be "who gets to pick _x_ ", where _x_ can be

\- The system used

\- The criteria for who gets a voice and who doesn't, and how much of a voice

\- What is called a 'representative sample'

\- Etc., etc., etc.

There are only two systems that solve this problem.

Democracy (partially), by effectively abdicating responsibility and saying
there are no such criteria.

And religion, where if the rules come from a universally accepted Higher
Source, clearly that's who gets to pick _x_ and will be accepted by anyone who
accepts the Higher Source.

------
musicale
The primary advantage of democracy vs. most other systems (authoritarian,
monarchy, etc.) is that leaders can be voted out of office.

The primary disadvantage, as noted in the article, is the tyranny of the
majority.

------
musicale
> Google’s search engine works so well, precisely because it relies on
> credibility-based differential voting power

I guess this explains why web search results no longer appear on the first
page?

------
IXxXI
That moment when those who lack the slightest clue what's broken with
democrazy.

Decide they want to reinvent it.

What could go wrong.

------
curation
Yes. Pro-Slavery Democracy cat is out of the bag.

